# i miss my road dog



## sofarfromhome (Dec 10, 2014)

We met on squattheplanet and got together in Napa, left to go hitching for my first time. Took off like a bat out of Hell. I didn't want anything to happen between her and i, i wanted to keep it purely platonic, but this girl knew what she wanted and is extremely persuasive. I had just gotten out of a two year relationship, and wasn't ready for a new one but it kind of just happened, so fast. Made great progress; got all the way up to washington and lined up a job trimming bud so we came back down to north cal. All the while, dealing with shit about my ex back in SD, without anyone to talk to about it so i just let it fester in my head. Made money so we rented a place together back in Napa. I thought things were going great; we both had jobs and we were being responsible adults after fucking Around on the road. Then she kicked me out. Told me i was still in love with my ex, which is complete bullshit; i was with that cunt for years and hated her while i was with her. It wasn't a good relationship, but it lasted so long, so I've still got feelings about it. But yeah, she kicked me out, and now I'm back in shitty sd. I miss her so fucking much. I was so stoked on spending the holidays with her..
That woman, well, is just that. A Woman, compared to all the girls I've dated. Maybe i wasnt ready for that, but then again I'm never really ready for anything. I miss being out on the road with her. I miss having her by my side day and night. I feel so incomplete without her. There's so much more that needs to be said but, not on the internet. But goddamn, i am going to do whatever the fuck it takes to stand by her side once again.


----------



## Tude (Dec 10, 2014)

oooooo do tell her this - and again if you have to ---- Good luck!!


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Dec 10, 2014)

Nobody's ready for anything on this rock. No matter what impression they give, everybody's just stumbling through life, trying to make the best of it. and if you think that this woman is part of that best, never let anything stop you, man!


----------



## Killjoy (Dec 19, 2014)

Dude go tell her whats up or go say it to her face so if shit doesnt work out you know you tried.


----------

